# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο μπάτζι?

## Viki_❤

Νομίζω οτι η φωτο μιλαει μονη της.  :Ashamed0001: 
Τι πρεπει να κάνω;

----------


## jk21

Η φωτο ετσι οπως εχει βγει μας μπερδευει λιγο ... εκτος αν βλεπουμε σπασμενο ραμφος αριστερα

----------


## Viki_❤

Καλυτερα;

----------


## jk21

η μυτη δεν ειναι σπασμενη  .στο πανω μερος στα ρουθουνια κατι λευκα που φαινονται ισως ειναι λεπια απο ακαρεα αλλα οχι απαραιτητα .Βαλε φωτο κοντινη 

το σιγουρα προβληματικο εκει περα ,ειναι η υπαρξη στικ ζαχαρουχου στο κλουβι ....

----------


## Viki_❤



----------


## jk21

πλησιασε τοσο οσο να μην σταματησει να εστιαζει ο φακος . πλησιασες πολυ και χανει την εστιαση

----------


## Viki_❤



----------


## Viki_❤



----------


## jk21

αν και δεν ειναι πολυ καθαροτερες οι φωτο ,μαλλον δειχνει οτι εχει ακαρεα στο ραμφος .Βαλε epithol αλοιφη απο πετ σοπ για μια εβδομαδα ή novaquasole A απο φαρμακειο

----------


## Viki_❤

Πήρα novaquasol A

----------


## jk21

Προσεχε να μην κλεινεις με αλοιφη τα ρουθουνια

----------


## Viki_❤

Του την έβαλα εκεί που έχει το πρόβλημα (κάτω απ τα ρουθούνια). Οπότε θα του την βάζω κάθε μέρα για μιά εβδομάδα, σωστά;

----------


## jk21

Σωστα ! αν βλεπεις εντος της ημερας να απορροφαται εντελως και να μην δειχνει οτι υπαρχει ,βαζε λιγο ακομα .Αν ομως γυαλιζει και φαινεται οτι υπαρχει ,αρκει μια φορα

----------


## Viki_❤

Πριν λίγες ημέρες το ράμφος της εμφάνισε αυτό το καφέ σημάδι..

----------


## xrisam

Αν δεν είναι βρωμιά, μπορεί να χτύπησε? Μήπως είναι μελανιά?

----------


## Viki_❤

> Αν δεν είναι βρωμιά, μπορεί να χτύπησε? Μήπως είναι μελανιά?


Σίγουρα δεν είναι βρομιά αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χτύπησε.. Πάντος η συμπεριφορά του δεν έχει αλλάξει..

----------


## jk21

τα λευκα εχουν φυγει; θελω να δουμε καθαρη φωτο 100 % μην τυχον δεν ειναι ακαρεα αλλα μυκητας στην εναρξη αναπτυξης του

----------


## Viki_❤

Στην κάμερα δεν φαινεται (η κάμερα δεν είναι καλή) αλλά έχει ακόμα τα άσπρα.. Αυτές είναι οι πιο καθαρές που έβγαλα αυτή τι στιγμή.. Δίπλα απ' το ράμφος υπάρχουν κάτι σαν σπυράκια...

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι καθαρο .Aν θες παρε αλοιφη daktarin 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/1215#content

και βαλε μαζι και την νοβακουαζολ

----------


## Viki_❤

Μια καθαρή (πιστεύω) φωτογραφία με τα αποτελέσματα..

----------


## Viki_❤



----------


## Viki_❤



----------


## lagoudakis

πηγαινε το σε πτηνιατρο....ειναι χαλια το καημενο,μετα απο τοσο καιρο δεν εχει υπαρξει βελτιωση,μονο ο γιατρος θα σου πει τι πρεπει να γινει

----------


## jk21

εβαλες dactarin εκτος απο novaquazol ; ποσες μερες την καθε μια συνολικα ;

----------


## Cristina

Τι έγινε το πουλάκι; Του πέρασε;

----------


## Soulaki

Όντως, πως είστε ?

----------


## Viki_❤

Δεν έβαλα dactarin.. 
Σήμερα πήγαμε στον κτηνίατρο και το μόνο που μου είπε είναι ότι δεν αλλάζει καλά το φτέρωμά του και πως πρέπει να πάρω βιταμίνες και να το ψεκαζω κάθε μέρα με χλιαρό νερο..

----------


## Cristina

Δώσε βιταμίνες που να έχουν και αμινοξέα. Και εγω έχω δοκιμάσει χρόνια διάφορα ( έπαιρνα ότι μου δίνανε οι πετσοπαδες...σαν το πρόβατο!) και έχω φτάσει στο προϊόν την oropharma - muta vit. Εσύ δώσε ότι βρεις αν σου είναι δύσκολα, αλλά να έχει βιοτινη που είναι ιδανική για την ανάπτυξη πτερώματος.
Και καλά ήταν να ενισχύσεις και με βιτ Α μέσο των φρέσκων λαχανικών ( κοκκινη πιπεριά φλωρινης, μπρόκολο,σπανάκι,φύλλα παντζαριού,καρότα) κάθε μέρα απο ένα λαχανικό και δυο φορές την εβδομάδα αυγο ( το κρόκο βασικά) βραστό ( βρασμένο για 12 λεπτά απο την στιγμή που βράζει το νερό). Η βιτ Α είναι απαραίτητη για το δέρμα και για αλλά όργανα.
Περαστικά και αγύριστα!!!!

----------


## Cristina

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα που δεν άλλαζε το πέτρωμά του είχα και εγώ με ένα πουλί ( gouldian) zκαι φέτος την έβαλα σε διατροφή πλούσια σε βιτ Α ,όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω και βιταμίνες στο νερό, όχι όπως λέει όμως οι οδηγίες, έδωσα ολόκληρη βδομάδα και συνεχίζω. Θα κάνω παύση για λίγο και ξανά.
Ορισμένα πουλιά ( όπως το δικό μου, μάλλον) έχουν το λευκό παράγοντα , γενετική ανωμαλία που έχει σχέση με την βιτ Α και χρειάζεται ενίσχυση απο μας.
Υπομονή και φροντίδα και θα περάσει και αυτό!

----------


## Cristina

Περίεργο που δεν σου είπε να βάλεις κάτι στο ράμφος...πως θα περάσει αυτό;;; Να δούμε απο αύριο τι θα σου πει και ο κ. Δημητρις.

----------


## vasilis.a

πηγες το πουλι στον κτηνιατρο και το ειδε?ηταν ετσι στο ραμφος οπως στη φωτο?αν ναι,,νομιζω πως πρεπει να αλλαξεις γιατρο.το πουλι ειναι σε πολυ προχωρημενη κατασταση.δεν ειναι αμεσα επικινδυνο αλλα καποια στιγμη θα γινει.προτεινω να ακολουθησεις τις συμβουλες των παιδιων εδω,αν και νομιζω πως θελει pulmosan πλεον.

----------


## Viki_❤

Ναι, έτσι ήταν το ράμφος και όταν ρωτησα μου είπε πως δεν είναι τίποτα γιατί αυτές οι αρρώστιες μεταδίδονται απ το ένα πουλί στο άλλο... Ειλικρινά με έχει μπερδέψει...

----------


## Cristina

Viki, ο γιατρός είναι"λίγο" άσχετος...πολυ πιθανών να μην είναι ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ! Εγω που μεγάλη πείρα  δεν εχω και πάλι θα έλεγα ότι θέλει οπωσδήποτε θεραπεία με φάρμακα. Είτε είναι ακαρεα είτε ψώρα! 
Που μένεις, Αθήνα; Ρωτάω για να πας σε ένα πτηνιατρο ! Να ξέρει τι λέει. Για να περάσει με χλιαρό νερό αποκλείεται!

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι στο ραμφος ειναι χαλια και αδυνατω να αποδεχθω (ακομα και να συμβαινει ) οτι πτηνιατρος (ακομα και κτηνιατρος ) δεν προτεινε αντιμετωπιση στο προβλημα του .Θελει αλοιφη για ακαρεα και αν δεν υποχωρει ,τοτε ιβερμεκτινη μια σταγονα στο σβερκο 


Χριστινα προβληματα στο ραμφος συμβαινουν ειτε απο ακαριαση ειτε απο μυκητες και δεν δειχνει απο το χρωματισμο για μυκητες . Στα ποδια η ακαριαση κακως ονομαζεται και ποδαγρα (ειναι αλλη ασθενεια η ποδαγρα και συγκεκριμενα η ουρικη αρθριτιδα ) .Ψωριαση ειναι αυτοανοσο νοσημα του δερματος των ανθρωπων και δεν υπαρχει στα πουλια (απο οσο γνωριζω ) και μεχρι στιγμης στους ανθρωπους δεν εχει βρεθει σιγουρη οριστικη θεραπεια .

----------


## Cristina

Κύριε Δημήτρη, αυτό μας παρουσίασε σήμερα η κ. ****** για ψώρα
**********
Σε πόδια και στα ράμφη παπαγάλων. Βέβαια  η εικόνα ήταν πολύ πιο άσχημη στο πουλί που βλέπαμε!

----------


## jk21

αυτο που παρουσιαζεται εκει ειναι απλα ακαρι ζωων (mammals ) και δεν εχω δει να αναφερεται καπου το συγκεκριμενο (το ενα ή το αλλο ) για πτηνα 


τα πτηνα εχουν τα γνωστα εξωτερικα ακαρεα σε ποδια και ραμφος

http://veterinarymedicine.dvm360.com...optiasis-birds




ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτα εννοουσε η γιατρος με την ονομασια ψωρα και οχι κατι αλλο .Τα γνωστα ακαρεα

----------


## jk21

επειδη πρεπει να σβησω το συνδεσμο (ειναι τελικα επιχειριση  ) 
βαζω τα ειδη ψωρας πόυ αναφερονται εκει 

Sarcoptes scabei 
Demodex canis 
Notoedres cati

----------


## Cristina

Κατάλαβα.Για το sarcoptes scabeiei μας μιλούσε.
Συγνώμη για τα δύο λάθη! Την σελίδα ούτε που την κοίταξα να δω τι είναι. Για την εικόνα του παρασίτου την έβαλα. Τζάμπα διαφήμιση κάνω!  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## Cristina

Που το sarcoptes scabiei βρίσκω και εγω να το αναφέρουν μόνο σε  θηλαστικά. Σε πουλιά άλλα είδη.

----------


## jk21

αν σας εδειξε φωτο που εμοιαζε χωρις ομως το ονομα που λες ,τοτε μιλουσε για τα knemidocoptes για ως ακαρεα εμφανισιακα προφανως μοιαζουν

----------


## Cristina

Το knemidocoptes sp μας έδειξε. Στην εμφάνιση μου έμοιαζε με το sarcoptes sp  . Το λάθος δικός μου. Επομένως λύθηκε το μυστήριο.  :winky: 
Όλα αυτά τα ακαρεα αντιμετωπίζονται με τα ίδια φάρμακα, φαντάζομαι.

----------


## jk21

των πτηνων με ιβερμεκτινη ή μοξιδεκτινη .των θηλαστικων δεν γνωριζω

----------


## Viki_❤

Ρωτησα για ακαρεα και μου είπε πως δεν μπορεί να έχει γιατί δεν ζει με κάποιο άλλο πουλάκι.

----------


## beak

Το πρόβλημα ποτε άρχησε να εμφανίζεται απο τότε που το εχεις? Λίγο ή πολύ καιρό αφού το πήρες? Τα ακάρεα μπορεί να τα έχει από άλλο πουλί της κλουβας που ζούσε πριν το πάρεις. Πάντως το πουλί έχει εικόνα ακαρεων και πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστεί όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται.

----------


## jk21

και επειδη κατ αυτον δεν ειναι ακαρεα  , παει να πει οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο ραμφος; αλλη διαγνωση δεν εχει; το προβλημα ειναι οφθαλμοφανες ... προφανως κατι εχει .... τι εχει κατ αυτον;

----------


## vasilis.a

> Ρωτησα για ακαρεα και μου είπε πως δεν μπορεί να έχει γιατί δεν ζει με κάποιο άλλο πουλάκι.


ποιος στο ειπε?ο ιδιος??

----------


## Cristina

Viki, πως πάει το πουλάκι; Έδωσες τίποτα καινούριο;

----------


## Viki_❤

Το πρόβλημα το έχει 3 περίπου μήνες..

Ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει βελτίωση.

----------


## Cristina

Δεν παίρνει κάτι;... Δεν γίνεται να μείνει έτσι...

----------


## jk21

βαλε επιτελους  μια σταγονα pulmosan στο σβερκο και νοβακουαζολ ταυτοχρονα για 5 τουλαχιστο μερες .... αν δεν μειωθει ,τοτε dactarin  

αλλιως θα ταλαιπωρειται για αλλο μισο χρονο και βαλε ...

----------


## Cristina

Viki, πως πάει; Ξεκίνησες θεραπεία;

----------


## Viki_❤

Γεια σας! Συγγνωμη που έχω τόσο καιρό να μπω στο club αλλά είχα κάποια προβληματα στο κινητό.. Δεν έκανα κάποια θεραπεια (εκτός απ την νοβακουαζολ) αλλά ή Σαντυ εγεινε καλά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σας!

----------


## Cristina

Πολύ ωραία!!! Μπράβο, Βικυ!

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτο ειναι Ράμφος, οχι οπως είχε καταντήσει το καημένουλικο........μπράβο κουκλάκι έγινε, έδειξε για πουλί...

----------


## Esmi

Μπράβο Βίκυ, ευτυχώς είναι καλά το μαναρακι σου!!

----------

